# MONSTER BOOBS....



## fishhook

ok now that everyone is checking it out...HA....gotcha. Seriously I am way behind on christmas shopping and since most of us here are fella's and I'm also guessing most have at least a lady friend, what are the christmas gifts of choice this year for women. It's getting to crunch time and need to think of something. I'm sure I'm not the only one in this boat either..


----------



## fishhook

This should have went in the open forum....my bad!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

I am getting my wife some white thread so she can finish my windsocks!

Seriously though I make her make up a list. Then I pick what I can afford. Usually ends up being sewing supplies, gift certificates at the coffee cart, cooking stuff. She is not into jewerly which saves me a bundle. I got her a day spa and she loved that. Especially when they gave her the butt massage. Maybe a tanning package. I did try the broom for Christmas and the dust pan for her birthday but I would not recommend that. Once I got a flea collar (for an old girlfriend). Wrapped it and put it in a box and then another box and then another box. She had to open like 6 boxes just to get that flea collar. It was a great laugh! Those Victoria Secret perfumes smell nice as well. Just some ideas.


----------

